# Cupholders



## hmatos (Nov 10, 2003)

So did anyone else "misplace" one of the prongs that's inside the cupholders? I just noticed that one of the little prongs that springs out, is no longer there. I recall someone had posted that while cleaning the cupholder the prong fell inside. The funny things is ... I believe I've only actually had a cup in there once. 
Has anyone been able to fix it or does the whole thing need to be replaced ... and would it be covered under warranty?
hm


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Cupholders (hmatos)*

I don't know the jist of it yet but there is a TSB on the cupholder retention pieces. I have a bunch of TSB's on order but won't have them for a week or so and that was one of them.

_Modified by stevetjr at 1:27 PM 12-30-2003_


_Modified by stevetjr at 1:28 PM 12-30-2003_


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Cupholders?*

Are the CUPHOLDERS easily removed from the console?
Just interested in cleaning them when the bottom gets dirty ...

*- SlotCAR*



_Modified by SlotCAR at 2:41 AM 12-23-2003_


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders? (SlotCAR)*

The rubber bottom insert is removable. Just grab the little tab in the middle and pull up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders (hmatos)*

I received my car from the dealer with one of the prongs missing. They ordered a new cupholder and were supposed to install it on the 5k service. They didn't get around to it so I asked them for the part and I replaced it myself.
While replacing it, I found the missing piece under the cupholder, reassembled the old cupholder and returned it to the dealer. They do not actually break, they are snap-in parts and can be snapped out of place with a force in the wrong direction. I'll bet that VW changes this design within the next model year or sooner.
I wish they would make the damn cupholders about 1-1/2" to 2" deeper. There is that much room under the existing cupholders.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders? (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_The rubber bottom insert is removable. Just grab the little tab in the middle and pull up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I see that.
More wondering if the entire, black plastic portion of the holder is removable.

*- SlotCAR*



_Modified by SlotCAR at 2:42 AM 12-23-2003_


----------



## denboathome (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders (spockcat)*

And they could have easily made them deeper. I don't think the Germans are much into cupholders. Not much use for a cup holder at 220 kph.


----------



## My5thSUV (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders (hmatos)*

All of the prongs were there on mine but I do notice they tend to push up, and out, an empty can of Mountain Dew...lol There's just not enough weight in the empty cans to hold them down with the prongs pinching them upwards. Someone posted more depth would be nice. I'll second that.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

So how do you remove the cup holder assembly to repair one or more of the prongs?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TReg510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TReg510* »_So how do you remove the cup holder assembly to repair one or more of the prongs?

First you have to remove the inner console box which is done by squeezing the two side together. If I remember correctly, then there are some screws to be removed under it. Then lift the wood panels.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Sorry spockcat, but I could not follow your directions adequately to get to the cup holder prongs. Specifically, I could not duplicate your removal instructions for the inner console box.
I know you're on vacation at the moment, so I'll wait till you get back to ask you for help.
Have a great New Year!


----------



## tbossela (Jul 20, 2004)

*Cup Holder Prongs disappearing*

Anyone else figure out how to catch and fix these little buggers? Preferably take pictures of the capture? 2 weeks into owning our Treg one has walked off already. Thanks - TB


----------



## tbossela (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Cup Holder Prongs disappearing (tbossela)*

Came across the following Prong-free cup holder? Is this orderable in the US? Anyone know the supplier/part number? ease of installation? 
http://tm-techmark.com/touareg...s.jpg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cup Holder Prongs disappearing (tbossela)*

There are only two part numbers for the cupholder: 
7L6 858 601 3X1 for the manual transmission
7L6 858 602 3X1 for the automatic transmission


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm on mt third cup holder.


----------



## Webby (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: Cup Holder Prongs disappearing (tbossela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbossela* »_Anyone else figure out how to catch and fix these little buggers? Preferably take pictures of the capture? 2 weeks into owning our Treg one has walked off already. Thanks - TB









Yep, I'd like to see this too.
Down to only two prongs in each holder.
Anybody?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cup Holder Prongs disappearing (Webby)*

I think the prongs catch and pop out if you are using a cup or bottle that has horizontal grooves. Putting this type of container into the cupholder isn't a problem. But when you pull it out, the prongs act like a fishhook and don't easily release the container. Of course then you pull a little harder and this pops the prong out of the holder. 
The solution for this cuphold would be to mold a radius on the bottom of the prongs so they don't catch the container.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Cup Holder Prongs disappearing (spockcat)*

Great suggestion Spock...maybe even a thin stainless steel round sleeve to keep 'em closed...forever!
Would sell like hotcakes...why don't you make em...you do the pedals and stuff! 
Second set free to me!

Cy


----------



## Webby (Sep 25, 2003)

All good suggestions fellas, but how do I fix my current prongless cup holder?
Prefer not to take it into the dealer workshop, as I might not see the car for another week or two.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Webby)*

A) Remove the cupholder/center console cover, find the missing pieces hidden in the center console, put them back in place in the cupholder, replace the cupholder/center console cover.
B) Buy a new cupholder online, wait for it to arrive by UPS, take out the old one, put in the new one, give the old one to your dealer next time you are there and ask him to give you a new one under warranty. You will have a spare.


----------



## Webby (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_A) Remove the cupholder/center console cover, find the missing pieces hidden in the center console, put them back in place in the cupholder, replace the cupholder/center console cover.
B) Buy a new cupholder online, wait for it to arrive by UPS, take out the old one, put in the new one, give the old one to your dealer next time you are there and ask him to give you a new one under warranty. You will have a spare.

Excellent response, spocky. However, I'm stuck on your first bit i.e. remove the cupholder/centre console cover. Juz where does one start? 
Cheers.


----------



## tbossela (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Cupholders - ordering prong free version - where?*

Spockcat was nice enough to post the PN for the the manual transmission cupholder which is prong-free - any ideas where one can buy this part??? - my dealer and Tregcentral can't get them... 
PN is: PN 7L6 858 601 3X1 for the manual transmission T-reg
Picture is: http://tm-techmark.com/touareg...s.jpg
Appreciate the advice - If I am going to pay for a fix - it might as well be permanent.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Cupholders - ordering prong free version - where? (tbossela)*

Have you tried Joe at At Last Imports? http://www.atlastimports.com


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

mine broke off this past weekend


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I wish they would make the damn cupholders about 1-1/2" to 2" deeper. There is that much room under the existing cupholders.

Do not follow all the threads on the forum but this is the first time I see spock complaining about something in a T-reg.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_Do not follow all the threads on the forum but this is the first time I see spock complaining about something in a T-reg.









That is because rather than complain about something, I try to resolve the problem. This is why I make cables and dead pedals, and offer parts for the keyless start and video on the nav system.
The cupholders are one thing that it would really take the factory to change. I don't own a plastic injection machine or a machine shop to make molds. If I did, I would be selling cupholders that were deep enough to hold cups when cornering and the prongs wouldn't act like fishhooks so they popped out when you tried to take a ribbed bottle or cup out of the cupholder.
I would also be offering clear and smoked reflectors if I was into injection molding. Someone on this thread said they are in this business but they haven't returned my IM yet.


----------



## Pandaman (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders (hmatos)*

Starbucks sells a cup that fits the passenger side holder perfectly. It is smooth contoured and the handle rests on the console so it steadies it. I found a Chrome one that really looks nice. When not in use I can also put it in the console storage compartment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders (spockcat)*

Do you think that this design of round-square cupholder would work well?:

















It is the very first one that I see that, instead of round, is square...















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
N.B.- We can see that his owner uses it for other purposes...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders (12johnny)*

That is the smoker's version so they have someplace for their packs of cigarettes.


----------



## tbossela (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Cupholders (spockcat)*

Spockcat - how did you rip apart your console to get the busted cup holder out? I've tried to pull apart the CD box under the armrest without success - can't seem to find a way in. 
Also - any ideas on where to order the standard transmission holder from? No luck at dealers, tregcentral or atlastimports
Thanks - TB


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders (tbossela)*

Instructions are here: http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...s.htm
I guess you need to find a dealer outside the US who is willing to place the order and ship to you. Maybe in the UK.


----------



## tbossela (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Cupholders (spockcat)*

Spockcat - Thank you for the directions - I had started down this route and figured I'd be busting things shortly without some guidance. TB


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders (spockcat)*

Thanks!! Here in the States the Tregers are supposed not to smoke...







So there are no cupholders like this.















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

no we are suppost to drink!!!!


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders (spockcat)*

HI again!!
I have talked to my spanish friends about the "cupholder thing", and one of them with manual transmission and the "smoker kit" in his Touareg has sent me those pics:
















So, according to the picture, not all the smoker's version Touaregs get the "rare" bi-shape cupholder... Another running change? Who knows!!! Let's hope that tbossela receives the one that he wants and not the bi-shape...
If I get some other informations I'll let you know about them, ok?


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders (stevetjr)*

I wonder if the TSBs you will receive are copyrighted. If not, if you shoot me a copy and send them over I will post them on my badtouareg.com web site as a pdf for anyone else that would like to have them.
If they are copyrighted then forget it.
(I've thought about buying them all myself for the heck of it but can't seem to bring myself to actually pay VW for them to tell me what they have screwed up.)


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders (tbossela)*

This is the cupholder that comes with some smoker's version Touaregs:








The square zone must be handy... I guess that even a "big gulp" would fit there







...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Cupholders (12johnny)*

My interior looks exactly the same as the pics from johnny12


















_Modified by jonee at 4:53 PM 9-8-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders (12johnny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12johnny* »_This is the cupholder that comes with some smoker's version Touaregs:








The square zone must be handy... I guess that even a "big gulp" would fit there







...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have some of those now.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2177262


----------



## wsurfer (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Cupholders (denboathome)*

Here's a cupholder module that claims to be 50% deeper and doesn't include the prongs.
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=541
Has anyone tried this. Would be nice to have cupholders that actually hold a half empty bottle when you turn a corner.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cupholders (wsurfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wsurfer* »_Here's a cupholder module that claims to be 50% deeper and doesn't include the prongs.
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=541
Has anyone tried this. Would be nice to have cupholders that actually hold a half empty bottle when you turn a corner.

I've sold a bunch of them and retrofit one to my own Touareg. I think I have them in stock but would have to check tomorrow to be sure.
http://www.tm-techmark.com/touareg/Paypalpage1.htm


----------

